# Becoming a foster



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

Mods.. please move this if it needs to be. I wasn't sure where this would go.

I recently applied with a local GR rescue. On my application, I put down that no one is usually home during the day from 6am - 3pm. During this time, my 21 y/o brother who lives with me is usually sleeping because he works nights. I normally keep my other 2 dogs in the cage, putting them in there at 6am when I leave and he lets them out around 2pm when hes getting ready to go to work. They then go back in the cage until me or my husband get home around 3pm. 

I got an email back that started my hours away from home may play a factor in their decision. I wrote back explaining the above situation and have not heard anything.

I am very disappointed because I am a very good doggy momma. I love my 2 dogs very much. I take them to the vet whenever they need too and sometimes I even over-react taking them for minor things. I have a 1/2 acre fenced in yard. I let them sleep in the bedroom at night so they don't have to be cooped up in a cage at night too. I make time to take them on walks. I take my puppy to obidence classes. I take them to the groomers. I take them for rides in the car. My life is focused around my babies and their well being. Being in a cage for 9 hours a day does not sound unreasonable to me, I've been doing it for YEARS.I do it all!! 

My hours away from work really that big a factor?


----------



## Loulou (Apr 9, 2010)

I guess I can see why the rescue may have a problem. 
Your dogs may be happy being left for that amount of time but there's no guarantee that a rescue would. Although it's not like there isn't anyone about as you said your brother is around the house. 
I guess they're just concerned as some dogs they may want you to foster could need constant companionship.
I personally wouldn't leave a dog on their own for 9 hours a day. But that's just me


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

sneeks said:


> my hours away from work really that big a factor?


*yes - that's a big factor*


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd have to say that it would be a large factor in many rescue dogs. This is only because a lot of them have separation anxiety and others need to learn manners. If they're in a crate for 9 hours per day, that is a lot of learning that they're missing out on that they would get from another foster home where someone is home all day. Also think about dogs that have been tried to a tree for their whole life. Imagine how much they'd freak out being put into a kennel on day 1 of fostering. I don't think it would go well for the dog and as a result would cause him a lot of stress.

I think if the rescue has an issue with this, they could either 1) reject you or 2) only let you foster dogs that are used to being in a crate and were family surrenders. 

If they choose route 1, don't get discouraged. You can do a lot more for the rescue besides foster. We always need good people to do phone/vet/ interviews and home visits. Not to mention getting 'out there' to promote the rescue at events or stuff envelopes for mass mailings. In any shape or form, your help is appreciated!


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

I am not understanding.....

There are hundreds of thousands dogs that are unwanted and unloved. They sit in cages all day that are barely big enough for them to lay down in. Many get put to sleep. This is better than putting them in a loving and caring home until someone can adopt them? 

Yes I work, I can not be home with my dogs all day, but that does not make me any better an owner or mean I don't care or love my dogs as much as anyone. When I am home, my life revolves around my babies, yep thats what they are 

I don't see how this would totally disqualify me. They could always find a pet that don't have anxiety and seperation problems with me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sneeks*

Sneeks

I am sure that you are a very good Mom and many people have to work so I understand that as well.

Is there a specific reason your dogs are in a crate while you are gone-are they young and destructive?

Don't give up. Apply to foster at your local shelter, too.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think 9 hours a day without someone being home is a long time. If it were, a very small percentage of people would have dogs. I don't crate, so I think it is a long time in a crate, but that's my own personal preference. I understand your point and would be frustrated also. I do think some rescue rules are alittle too strict. I was turned down by a rescue because my indoor only cat was not up to date on vaccines.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sure you are a great Mom to your pups. You have to look at it from the rescue's point of view. Alot of dogs that come into the rescue may have medical issues that need someone home during the day to take care of their needs. Or a dog that cannot be crated and has seperation anxiety. Maybe if you were to talk one on one with the rescue coordinator and explained your situation. Sometimes doing it all on paper doesnt get them to know you. What kind of dogs are you looking to foster? Are you looking to foster the seniors, puppies or any age? That can also play into their decision. Some dogs cant handle crates after being in a shelter environment. And they are in a foster home to get settled and the help they need to get their furever home.

When I first signed with our rescue I met with them several times getting to know them and when it came time to foster, they knew me and it made the transition to foster easier. With our rescue we have several foster parents that work. They usually take the dogs that dont have medical issues. Or the spouses or on opposites schedules. Me, since I am a stay at home mom usually take the dogs that have medical issues. One of my last fosters had to be fed every two hours because he was nothing but skin and bones. Right now, our rescue is hurting because we are getting alot of dogs that have medical issues and dont have enough foster homes. I know we would take you since you work. Too bad you arent in our area.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have not fostered in a year or so now. Before I was able to get home at lunch time to check up on dogs and let them out. Now I am not sure I can come home everyday. If a dog needs housebreaking it may be harder to train them while away at work. This is not to say you could not still foster. Dogs that are owner surrendered and that are already house broken could work with your schedule. Hopefully a rescue can still work with you so that with the right dog you could still do some fostering.


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

I raise my dogs to enjoy their crate. I don't use it as punishment. They go in it automatically when I point to it, and sometimes they go in it on their own and lay down with the door open. I don't see this as cruel at all. I make sure they go to the restroom and have their run of the yard while I am getting ready in the morning, they go in the crate relieved. My husky _may_ be destructive, so I've just kept him crated during the day. I work 30 miles from home so its not easy for me to get home.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I definitely feel your pain. 

I've been really trying to foster with a rescue organization. I think I have a good set up. I'm only gone a few hours at a time, plus my boyfriend works a varying schedule too. So there is usually someone home or gone 2-3 hours at a time. 

The rescues only want me to foster older dogs because I live in an apartment. However, I would prefer to foster a dog with similar energy to Vito. I try to explain that Vito gets PLENTY of exercise without a yard. We go on a lot of walks, bike rides, have a big fenced in park next door and another right down the street. We generally spend quite a bit of time outdoors. 

It's frustrating wanting to help and KNOWING you could help and do a good job.


----------



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

nixietink said:


> I definitely feel your pain.
> 
> I've been really trying to foster with a rescue organization. I think I have a good set up. I'm only gone a few hours at a time, plus my boyfriend works a varying schedule too. So there is usually someone home or gone 2-3 hours at a time.
> 
> ...


I personally think yards are over rated... My puppy wants to be where I am, he goes to the yard on his own only to go potty, other than that he goes out to play if I go out with him... Which is something that you seem to be able to do somewhere else...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Ladyinblack said:


> I personally think yards are over rated... My puppy wants to be where I am, he goes to the yard on his own only to go potty, other than that he goes out to play if I go out with him... Which is something that you seem to be able to do somewhere else...


Thank you! I completely agree. In fact, Vito now gets more exercise than he did when we had a yard.


----------



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

I live in California and maybe I'm wrong but with the potential for earthquakes, I was eager to graduate my puppy out of the crate when I'm not home. I want him to have a fighting chance if there is a fire or a disaster. Who knows maybe he would be safer in a crate... IMHO


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Realistically a rescue needs to accept that people work, 9 hours out of the home is normal for the vast majority of people. If a rescue refuses a foster home because of this they are being very short sighted, the need for foster homes is too great. If rescues expect foster families to be home, or work part time, they would have no foster homes.

I hope they will approve you.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Realistically a rescue needs to accept that people work, 9 hours out of the home is normal for the vast majority of people. If a rescue refuses a foster home because of this they are being very short sighted, the need for foster homes is too great. If rescues expect foster families to be home, or work part time, they would have no foster homes.
> 
> I hope they will approve you.


 
Well said. 
We have foster homes that work all day, we have those that someone is home all day also. It just depends on the particular dog.

Thank you for wanting to foster! The need is great everywhere.


----------



## Loulou (Apr 9, 2010)

All the rescues that I know of won't rehome dogs to households with people out of the house for any more than 4 hours a day. I don't know about fostering but I guess it would be the same if not more strict.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We have fosters that work all day long who aren't able to come home on their lunch hours. Those are the folks we would place and older, laid back dog with. I wouldn't place a puppy into a foster home where the foster is gone for 9 hours a day, but we have plenty of puppy fosters to choose from, so that's not an issue.

I am really surprised that they have an issue with how many hours you will be gone. Our rescue also doesn't tell the foster homes which age (other than puppies) or energy level the foster home has to take in. Some personalities work with the existing animals in the household. I used to do adult dogs, my cats are all older now (8-13 years old) and not as able to get away if a dog chases them. Jasmine is older now and can get cranky if a dog is challenging her. I can only do puppies, because that's what works in our household. That's how a rescue should work, IMO.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have even encountered breeders who make you sign the beloved contract that someone will be home all day. I have changed my life from working days to working nights to accomodate my puppy. I'm now sleep deprived and love our Maggie, but I'm not so sure the sacrifices are worth it. It seems I changed my life for her, so she must think she's the Alpha, as it is very apparant that she is soooo in love with my DH who works a normal job M-F. I am just the "caretaker," doing it all, or most of it and getting nothing in return. I may rescue in the future, as I'm frustrated with the puppy stage currently.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was talking to our foster coordinator this weekend about your situation and she said she wishes you lived in our area because we would love to have you as a foster. We have foster parents that work and they have the dogs that usually have the dogs with no medical issues or ones that can be by themselves. In fact the people that work are good for the ones that are heartworm positive because they have to be kept quiet and crated or a confined space. She said she knows of a rescue that will not let people adopt a dog that work outside of the home.There has to be at least one stay at home person at all times. In this day and time who can not work? That is just crazy. And what a way to make a dog have seperation anxiety.


----------

